# New Tournament in Port Mansfield



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

I wanted to let everyone know about a new tournament we are putting on this summer. The "GUYS and GILLS" tournament will be held in Port Mansfield Texas on Saturday June 23rd. This is a mixed tournament, in other words each team must have a man and at least one woman.
This is a good opportunity for guys to take their wife, mother, daughter, sister, girlfriend, etc... fishing and have a good time and maybe win some cash. This is strictly an ametuer event and all fees that are collected will be paid out as prize money. This tournament will be a hoot. We all know how competitive the ladies can be! I have attached a flyer and the tournament rules for you to check out. We hope to see a lot of new faces this year. Please let me know if anyone needs more info.

TBL


----------



## lehjr88 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Tournament in PM*

Is this tournament still on?


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

The Guys and Gills tournament is definately on. There is a dozen or so teams already commited and I hope to get at least a dozen more before start date. This will be a good time. Lots of friends and families competing. Let me know if you need more info.
TBL


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

*Guys and Gills tournament*

If any 2Coolers plan to fish this tournament please send me a PM to let me know so I can make sure we are prepared for the turn out.
Thanks
TBL


----------

